# Welcome to "Barn on The Bay" 4bdr/2bath w 300' Lighted Pier on Turtle Bay



## teammarshrat (May 23, 2013)

Beautiful Sunrises & Sunsets, non restricted views of Turtle & West Matagorda Bays. Slip away from the hustle and bustle of the city here to Jensen Point. Sit on the back porch enjoying a cool refreshment while over looking the tranquil waters of Turtle Bay. Fish from the lighted 300' pier. Crab from the pier. Perfect environment to bring the family, kids can ride their bikes around the point as there is very little traffic. There is a boat ramp in the community to launch your boat and tie up at the pier. Good fishing and duck hunting in the bay or back marsh area.









Welcome to "Barn on The Bay" 4bdr w 300' Lighted Pier on Turtle Bay - Matagorda County


"Barn on the Bay" is a 4 bedroom 2 bath home overlooking Turtle Bay in Palacios - $369 avg/night - Matagorda County - Amenities include: Internet, Air conditioning, TV, Satellite or cable, Washer & dryer, Parking, No smoking, Heater ✓ Bedrooms: 4 ✓ Sleeps: 10 ✓ Minimum stay from 2 night(s) ✓...




www.vrbo.com





Contact us for booking direct


----------

